

Show HN: Instachat – A simple chat site built using SignalR and ASP.NET - Instachat

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;instachat.im<p>Instachat is my side-project and is just a bit of fun: I am a .NET programmer and decided to learn SignalR so a chat program was the best way.<p>This is version 2: v1 was done in February and I left it for a while but it was frankly awful with too much interface.<p>I decided to strip it down to the basics and since I spend lots of time in the command line myself (I am a Windows Infrastructure consultant by day - What can I say? I like the command line!) I thought it might be cool to have a whole site like this.<p>I kept it simple and secure: I don&#x27;t store the contents of your chats, your username, email or anything - mainly because I don&#x27;t want the overhead and it has absolutely no value to me.<p>You start by creating a username by typing this: Login YourChosenNameWithoutSpaces<p>If you need help type “help” without the quotes.<p>I should be getting an SSL cert later this week hopefully.<p>I have no idea what its future is but it is an enjoyable experiment for me and I will continue to update it.<p>Anyway, I would appreciate if you give it a go - all comments welcome!<p>Ta<p>Mick
======
Instachat
Glad you like it :D

------
slipstream-
Looks good...

------
codersweekly
Fun! Like 1993 all over again.

